# Nursing behavior



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

In between all the stuffed toys we give Tesla that she takes and instantly shreds she finds a toy that she decides to nurse. It is the cutest thing I’ve ever seen. She wraps her paws around it and literally sucks on its head and whimpers. This can last for a half hour or more. The last time she did this for about 6 weeks and then one day she shredded it. The one in this video link is an Easter bunny that she took a liking too and she takes it out almost every evening to nurse for some time. 
Are there any behaviorists out there that can explain this phenomenon? Does anyone else have a Vizsla that displays this behavior? She looks very content when she is in her “puppy zone” and she’s about a year and a half now. I hope this behavior sticks until she is old and grey, so cute!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HN9aC9jxvR_RHuT0jtr_-NMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey this is really cute but I can't explain this behavior. 
Our Pup ( 17 weeks ) has a rubber bird which makes squeaking noises. So whenever she's in her crate and doesn't really want to be there and she has her bird she squeezes this bird all the time and whines while making it. Really cute and interesting. For me it feels like she's calming herself while squeaking it...

The other thing our Pup does -is ...
...when I let her out of the crate - before she steps out - she chooses a toy and comes out carrying her toy with holding her head high, ears back, comes to us and waggles her tail and mumbles. And when you pet her and scratch her back she will mumble much more while she's holding the toy in her mouth and walking around you and waggles all the time. Really cute. If she can't find a toy she takes the leash. 
Would also like to know what this behavior means.
Anyway she's really happy in that moment and sooo cute.


----------

